# MALE 'CREAMSICLE AKA PIEBALD' MIDAS CICHLID



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

Here's a new pic of my male midas cichlid. An older photo is also included to show the growth of his hump. He's courting my female midas furiously but, so far, he's much more interested than she is.


----------



## CONRAM (Jan 22, 2004)

Very Nice Midas, I think the Orange/White Combo just looks the Best!
I think one day I will have to try them again, just don't have the space now.
Ron


----------

